# 1998.5 Dodge Ram 2500 Diesel QCLB 4x4 with Plow



## nymustang50 (Dec 15, 2007)

1998.5 24valve Cummins Dodge Ram 2500 QCLB 4x4. 189k Miles, All new front end. New 4WD vacuum solenoid. Truck had transmission rebuilt 9k miles ago with DTT Towing Valve Body and all 48RE parts and 3 Disk Converter. All new brake lines throughout minus master cylinder to ABS. New Transmission line along with dual Aftermarket Coolers (one has a fan). 2001 Sport Front Bumper installed and Bottom of 3 doors skins replaced. Bottom of truck painted with primer than Plastic Dip. Truck sold with 8'6" Western Uni-Mount Plow freshly painted and works flawless. Oil and fuel filter changed every 3k miles. Truck has Air Lift Rear Air bags and Class V hitch. Has triple gauge pod for Boost, Trans Temp, EGT and a Low Side Fuel Pressure gauge as well. Also has a Spray in Bed Liner. Truck is a work truck and has some dings and dents. But it is a money maker. Price is 8K OBO.


----------



## nymustang50 (Dec 15, 2007)

Sold Thanks,


----------

